# Normal CO2 charge level (PSI)



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I assume the pressure is the same for all tanks so if it's a 5, 10 or 20lb tank doesn't matter, but what is the normal PSI for a freshly charged tank?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I THINK <---NOT SURE...it's around 950psi, my tank was filled in may?..and is now at about 825~ just over 800psi..my tank is a 20lb though....mine should last a year and a half, maybe two


----------



## coryp (May 28, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> I assume the pressure is the same for all tanks so if it's a 5, 10 or 20lb tank doesn't matter, but what is the normal PSI for a freshly charged tank?


liquid co2 at room temp(19°C) is 800psi

it changes due to tempature ive had a tank hit 1000psi and actually had a tank freeze compleatly 0psi but still weigh the same (very dangerous)

if you just had it filled and its below 500psi wrap it in a blanket untill it reaches 800psi agin

uassually just after charging it will be between 700 and 800psi depending how fast they filled the tank


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks for the responses.

I'm in the midst of getting a CO2 system going on the cheap and the tank I picked up came pre-filled and is sitting at about exactly the 800 psi mark. The basement it's in is 19-20C so that's about right.

I was pretty sure I'd seen others with tanks sitting at 900+ so I was just trying to get a handle on what's normal but I completely forgot the concept that higher temps = higher pressures. If their rooms were 24-25C that would explain it.


----------

